# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > PCB & Κουτιά Κατασκευών >  >  Περιντρολ

## billtech

Πιαδια βοηθεια...
επιασα το μπουκαλι του περιντρολ μου και ειχε χυθει εξω λιγο και μου εκανε τα χερια ασπρα..
τι κανω?πωε φευγει αυτο?
νομιζω αυτο το θεμα μπορει να βοηθεισει και αλλα παιδια...
σας ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Περαστικά Βασίλη! Ιδέα δεν έχω πώς αντιμετωπίζεται το πρόβλημά σου, απλά ήθελα να σου πώ "περαστικά"..

----------


## billtech

και ομως...ηδη εφυγε...
απο μονο του....
παλι καλα...
σε ευχαριστω φιλε μου Στεργιε.

----------


## Thansavv

Βάλε κρέμα χεριών και πιστεύω αύριο να είναι εντάξει... τσούζει λίγο , αλλά κρατάει 1-2 μέρες...Κι εγώ την έχω πατήσει....
Περαστικά... :Smile:

----------


## P@s@ris!

άφθονο νερό και καλό πλύσιμο.....κ προσοχή την επόμενη φορά.... :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## billtech

εννοειται προσοχη φιλε μου..
αλλα παει τωρα..περασε...
αλλα ειναι νομιζω μια καλη βοηθεια για οποιον την πατησει στο μελλον να εχει να διαβασει μια βοηθεια για να μην εχει αγχος.

----------


## P@s@ris!

σωστά....πιο παλιά κ εγώ την είχα πατήσει....με περιντρόλ κ υδροχλωρικό οξύ....
είχαν κοκκινίσει τα χέρια μου και είχε κρατήσει για μία μέρα κατι...ένιωθα κάψιμο κ φαγούρα!!!!!

Γι αυτό παίδες ......ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ.....σε όλους μας....
κ το καλύτερο...γαντάκια ,μάσκα για τα αέρια που βγαίνουν..κ μεγάλη ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ μην πάει στα μάτια σας το διάλυμα......

----------


## leosedf

Φορέστε γάντια βινυλίου η nitril και αν τύχει και πέσει σε δέρμα μια ενυδατική κρέμα είναι ΟΚ. Δεν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που μπορείτε να κάνετε απλα περιμένεις μέχρι να περάσει.
Καλού κακού πάντα να έχετε μια κανάτα η ενα μεγάλο ποτήρι με νερό κοντά ωστε αν τύχει να πέσει σε δέρμα να ξεπλένετε με άφθονο νερό. Ετσι ελαχιστοποιείται κατα πολύ ο κίνδυνος.

----------


## vaioskal

Ένα ζευγάρι γάντια PVC για τα χέρια, αλλά και προστατευτικά γυαλιά για τα μάτια - επειδή ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι μπορεί να συμβεί. 
Καλό είναι να φοράς και παλιά ρούχα, θα είναι κρίμα να καταστρέψεις ένα καλό πουκάμισο κατα την διαδικασία (εγώ το έπαθα).

----------


## ts0gl1s

Περαστικά σου φιλέ μου…. Εγώ ψάχνω να αγοράσω  περιντρολ και δεν βρίσκω  :Sad:

----------


## otakis

> Περαστικά σου φιλέ μου…. Εγώ ψάχνω να αγοράσω  περιντρολ και δεν βρίσκω



σε φαρμακεία-φαρμακαποθήκες όσο θέλεις, σε συσκευασία 0.75-1 λίτρο κ τιμή από 2-5€.

----------


## billtech

Πηρα 200ml με 1,80.
απο φαραμακειο...νομιζα ειναι στανταρ συσκευασια αλλα οσο θες σου βαζει.

----------


## Nemmesis

ναι "χυμα" το περνω και εγω... αλλα βασικα το περνω και τσαμπε επειδη το φαρμακειο ειναι ενος θειου μου.. εγω εχω το προβλημα οτι δεν μπορω να βρω πουθενα αλλου, βασικα δεν μου δινουν πουθενα αλλου γιατι ειναι εξερετικα επικινδυνο λενε... ενω το υδροχλωρικο το πουλαν στα σουπερ μαρκετ...

----------


## kx5

Πέρα από γάντια καλό θα είναι να φοράτε και προστατευτικά γυαλιά. 
Αν σπάσει ο διάολος το ποδάρι του και καταλήξει καμιά σταγόνα peridrol στο μάτι...  :Sad:

----------


## Acinonyx

Τα περισσότερα πάντως υδροχλωρικά από το super market είναι πολύ αραιωμένα και δε κάνουν για etching.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Τα περισσότερα πάντως υδροχλωρικά από το super market είναι πολύ αραιωμένα και δε κάνουν για etching.



το κλασικο πορτοκαλοκοκκινο κανει μια χαρα... γενικα απο οτι εχω δει εγω οτι δεν ειναι σε μορφη gel κανει μια χαρα..

----------


## Acinonyx

> το κλασικο πορτοκαλοκοκκινο κανει μια χαρα... γενικα απο οτι εχω δει εγω οτι δεν ειναι σε μορφη gel κανει μια χαρα..



Όλα πορτοκαλοκόκκινα δεν είναι; Στο super market τα περισσότερα (φτηνά;; ) έχουν χαμηλή περιεκτικότητα σε HCl και είναι πολύ αδύναμα για αποχάλκωση. Οποιοδήποτε υδροχλωρικό οξύ με περιεκτικότητα κάτω από 15% δεν κάνει.

----------


## tasosmos

Αν εχει χαμηλοτερη περιεκτικοτητα το διαλυμα υδροχλωρικου που αγοραζεις απλα βαζεις λιγοτερο νερο, στο τελικο διαλυμα που χρησιμοποιουμε για να γινει σωστα αποχαλκωση χρειαζεσαι να εχεις περιεκτικοτητα 7-8% σε HCl και 4% περιδρολ.

----------


## dj_mike

Για το θεμα της προστασιας απο εγκαυματα απο το οξυ μου ηρθε μια ιδεα αλλα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι καλη..
Εκτος το οτι θα πρεπει να φοραμε γαντια μασκα και γυαλια , καλο δεν θα ηταν απο διπλα μας για καθε ενδεχομενο να εχουμε και ενα βασικο διαλυμμα  για καθε ενδεχομενο?
Για παραδειγμα αν καπου πεσει το υδροχλωρικο οξυ στο δερμα ξεπλενοντας με νερο το ph κατεβαινει απο την μεγιστη οξυτητα του και εχει ως βαση του το ουδετερο (νερο) αν ομως αμεσως ριξουμε στην περιοχη ενα βασικο διαλυμμα οπως νερο με μαγειρικη σοδα μεσα τοτε θα αρχισει να γινεται εξουδετερωση με πιο μεγαλη ταχυτητα απο οτι με το σκετο  νερο οποτε δεν θα προλαβει να κανει τοσο μεγαλη ζημια στο δερμα..
Ακομη το ιδιο μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει και αν χυθει το οξυ πανω στον παγκο μας μεχρι να παρουμε να ριξουμε πολυ νερο η να το σκουπισουμε ξανα και ξανα μπορουμε να το ψεκασουμε με βασικο διαλυμμα και να το εξουδετερωσουμε πριν προλαβει να διαυρωσει.
Αυτο που δεν ξερω για την εξουδετερωση ειναι αν προκαλει αυτη καποια αλλη ζημια η παραγεται χλωριο(διασπαση του υδροχλωρικου οξεως) που ειναι θανατηφορο.Οποιος την γνωριζει καλυτερα ας διορθωσει αν κατι ειναι λαθος. Την μονη εξουδετερωση που εχω κανει και σε πραξη ειναι ζυδι με μαγειρικη σοδα που λειτουργει με παρομοιο τροπο κανει μεγαλη αντιδραση με μεγαλη ταχυτητα εξουδετερωσης  ακυνδυνη για το δερμα και το μονο που παραγει ειναι διοξυδιο του ανθρακα.

----------


## Nemmesis

σκετο νερακι αρκει... προσοχη θελει.. οχι να γινομαστε υπερβολικοι... και μια σταγονα να σταξει σε γυμνο χερι αν το βαλεις κατο απο τρεχουμενο νερο δεν υπαρχει κανενα απολυτως προβλημα... δεν τρωει το θερμα οπως βλεπουμε στις ταινιες... μην πω οτι τα πρωτα 10sec ουτε καν νιωθεις τπτ... μετα αρχιζει λιγο τσουξιμο αλλα με νερο και λιγο σαπουνι φευγει...

----------


## tzitzikas

> Όλα πορτοκαλοκόκκινα δεν είναι; Στο super market τα περισσότερα (φτηνά;; ) έχουν χαμηλή περιεκτικότητα σε HCl και είναι πολύ αδύναμα για αποχάλκωση. Οποιοδήποτε υδροχλωρικό οξύ με περιεκτικότητα κάτω από 15% δεν κάνει.



μια χαρα κανει. και με 5% διάλυμα απο σουπερ-μάρκετ κάνει τέλεια τη δουλειά του. απλά δε βάζεις νερό ή ελάχιστο νερό.





> Αν εχει χαμηλοτερη περιεκτικοτητα το διαλυμα υδροχλωρικου που αγοραζεις απλα βαζεις λιγοτερο νερο, στο τελικο διαλυμα που χρησιμοποιουμε για να γινει σωστα αποχαλκωση χρειαζεσαι να εχεις περιεκτικοτητα 7-8% σε HCl και 4% περιδρολ.



αν έχεις τόσο αραιό διάλυμα θα αργήσει η πλακέτα. εγω βάζω νερό όσο περίπου το πενιδρόλ και υδρωχλωρικό οξύ (5% (αν δεν είναι 10-15% βάζω παραπάνω νερό)))βάζω παραπάνω και η πλακέτα γίνεται σε 5 λεπτά, και βγαίνει τέλεια. το παν για μένα είναι να γίνει σωστά η εμφάνιση και το κάψιμο στο υπεριώδες φως. η αποχάλκωση και οι αναλογίες υλικών δεν είναι κρίσιμο. αν δεις οτι δεν επαρκεί ένα απο τα 2 υλικά προσθέτεις εκείνη τη στιγμη.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αν εχει χαμηλοτερη περιεκτικοτητα το διαλυμα υδροχλωρικου που αγοραζεις απλα βαζεις λιγοτερο νερο, στο τελικο διαλυμα που χρησιμοποιουμε για να γινει σωστα αποχαλκωση χρειαζεσαι να εχεις περιεκτικοτητα 7-8% σε HCl και 4% περιδρολ.



Δεν ξέρω αν αναφέρεσαι στο τελικό διάλυμα ή στα επιμέρους διαλύματα HCl και H2O2. Αν αναφέρεσαι στο τελικό, τότε με την προσθήκη του peridrol η περιεκτικότητα του διαλύματος σε HCl θα πέσει. Να αφαιρέσεις νερό, δε γίνεται. Άρα αν θεωρήσουμε:

ΚΟ_HCl = περιεκτικότητα HCl
ΚΟ_H2O2 = περιεκτικότητα peridrol στο τελικό διάλυμα

τότε η τελική περιεκτικότητα του HCl χωρίς επιπλέον προσθήκη νερού είναι:

*(1 - ΚΟ_H2O2) * ΚΟ_HCl*

----------


## tasosmos

> Δεν ξέρω αν αναφέρεσαι στο τελικό διάλυμα ή στα επιμέρους διαλύματα HCl και H2O2. Αν αναφέρεσαι στο τελικό, τότε με την προσθήκη του peridrol η περιεκτικότητα του διαλύματος σε HCl θα πέσει. Να αφαιρέσεις νερό, δε γίνεται. Άρα αν θεωρήσουμε:
> 
> ΚΟ_HCl = περιεκτικότητα HCl
> ΚΟ_H2O2 = περιεκτικότητα peridrol στο τελικό διάλυμα
> 
> τότε η τελική περιεκτικότητα του HCl χωρίς επιπλέον προσθήκη νερού είναι:
> 
> *(1 - ΚΟ_H2O2) * ΚΟ_HCl*




Νομιζω οτι κατι σου ξεφευγει στον παραπανω υπολογισμο, εκτος αν εχω κανει καποιο λαθος εγω.

Οπως ειπα αρκετα ξεκαθαρα νομιζω 7-8% HCl πρεπει να εχεις στο τελικο διαλυμα, το αρχικο προφανως πρεπει να ειναι παραπανω αλλα δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι πολυ παραπανω γιατι βαζεις πολυ λιγοτερο περιδρολ (συνηθως ειναι 35%) απ'οτι υδροχλωρικο.

Για να συνεννοηθουμε εστω οτι εχεις HCl 8% και H2O2 35%
Βαζεις 80ml HCl, 10ml Η2Ο2 και καθολου νερο. 
Ετσι εχεις ενα τελικο διαλυμα με περιεκτικοτητα 7,11% HCl και 3,88% H2O2 οποτε εισαι οκ. 
Συμφωνουμε σε αυτο?

Εννοειται οτι αν εχεις αραιο διαλυμα H2O2 τοτε προφανως χρειαζεσαι πυκνοτερο διαλυμα HCl για να εξισορροπησεις την διαφορα.

Βεβαια στην πραξη οπως λεει κι ο τζιτζικας δεν απαιτειται μεγαλη ακριβεια στο διαλυμα αποχαλκωσης, αν εχει γινει σωστα η εκθεση και η εμφανιση τοτε θελει προσπαθεια για να χαλασει η δουλεια στην αποχαλκωση...

----------


## Acinonyx

> Νομιζω οτι κατι σου ξεφευγει στον παραπανω υπολογισμο, εκτος αν εχω κανει καποιο λαθος εγω.
> 
> Οπως ειπα αρκετα ξεκαθαρα νομιζω 7-8% HCl πρεπει να εχεις στο τελικο διαλυμα, το αρχικο προφανως πρεπει να ειναι παραπανω αλλα δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι πολυ παραπανω γιατι βαζεις πολυ λιγοτερο περιδρολ (συνηθως ειναι 35%) απ'οτι υδροχλωρικο.
> 
> Για να συνεννοηθουμε εστω οτι εχεις HCl 8% και H2O2 35%
> Βαζεις 80ml HCl, 10ml Η2Ο2 και καθολου νερο. 
> Ετσι εχεις ενα τελικο διαλυμα με περιεκτικοτητα 7,11% HCl και 3,88% H2O2 οποτε εισαι οκ. 
> Συμφωνουμε σε αυτο?
> 
> ...



Καμία διαφωνία, πέρα από τις αναλογίες του τελικού διαλύματος. To 7-8% HCl μου φαίνεται λίγο ...αδύναμο. Πόσο μάλλον το <5% που ανέφεραν τα παιδιά.

----------

